# k2 Cinch Ctc's review



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

I have some 2010 K2 Cinch CTC's and these are my first pair of bindings. Overall, not bad but for the money, good for a progressing new boarder, but on the heavy side.

There are several things I dislike about the CTC's. First off they are Heavy. So heavy that this is the main reason that I want to get a new pair of bindings after 2 months of using these. I spent about 150$ on them. Second, these bindings' toe strap always seems to come unstrapped randomly when unlocked, and the strap when in 'toe strap' position, never stays in place; it always pops back to the 'over the foot' position. Third, it is quite difficult to change the angle setting for foot position while out on the mountain, due to having to unscrew the entire base. Also, there is No cushion on the footbed, so don't try too many sick jumps or you'll end up with a headache. 

On the positive side, they are a breeze to get in/out of while standing up, when they work correctly. They also are a good starting point if you are just getting into some bindings from a rental setup. 

So, I'm probably looking for a new pair of bindings, focusing on excellent response and weight. I improved my ride this season and I am looking to step up a bit more for next season. Feel free to make suggestions if you have similar experiences.

I ride the slopes/freeride about 80% and park about 20%. These bindings are wayy too heavy for the park imho. No cushion under the foot hurts when you land, and the difficulty to change position makes for a slow change from the slopes to the park.
I am on an Arbor Westmark 159 with Thirty Two boots size 13 in XL K2 Cinch CTC's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

I also own the CTC's, so I'll add some input as well.

Although I haven't rode in around two months, I have put on a 15 or so days in two years time.

Pros: Easy to get on, comfortable, latch that locks the binding is durable. Stiff

Cons: Heavy. Latch on toe can come undone.


Now as to the toe problem, I've found the reason for why, at least for me, it comes unlatched. Depending on your stance, when you do a toe side turn, if you got big feet like me, the latch will sometimes drag on the snow, and release when you shift you're weight. The only way to really stop this is to wear it over the toe, which I find is just as comfortable and feels more secure.

I don't take big jumps, so I can't comment on how them feel when landing, but I haven't run into any pain when landing the smalls ones I take.

Oh, also, I read a lot about people saying the stitching on the toe strap comes undone even after a couple days. I have yet to run into this problem.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

A pair of K2 cinch ctc's, are what I have owned for a good 3 years, and yes they are mentally heavy so park become harder and they have no cushioning and the toestrap is always pops off. But...

I really don't mind these binding whatsoever when freeriding or just when bombing down piste. There are pretty stiff so you can really push it fast ( your board becomes a tank!) and fairly rugged (i've had about 60 days so far with them and they aren't even showing much wear). 

In my opinion, if you are a beginner and intermediate and if you find these bindings on sale for a dirt cheap price, I would go for it. They'll get you up and down the mountain! But for the full price, NO WAY! there are loads of other better options.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Uh this thread was over 3 years old....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kctahoe said:


> Uh this thread was over 3 years old....


Hence the "I have owned for a good 3 years" comment

I'm looking for a review on the Folsom, all I can find are fucking 3 year old reviews:dizzy:


TT


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

kctahoe said:


> Uh this thread was over 3 years old....


What's the harm in another review, the bindings haven't changed that much.


----------

